# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Romance - Huế

## lehniemtin

*Địa chỉ*: 16 Nguyễn Thái Học, Huế.
*Điện thoại* : 054. 389 8888    -      Fax: 054. 383 9898



Khách sạn Romance tọa lạc bên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng và nên thơ êm đềm . Đến với Huế là những người sống trầm lặng, cuộc sống không ồn ào, náo nhiệt nhưng bên cạnh đó là những gốc phố yên tĩnh, bầu không khí trong lành sẽ mang đến cho bạn một cảm giác mới lạ. Không những thế bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện và chuyên nghiệp phục vụ bạn tận tình.

Khách sạn Romance với 113 phòng ngủ sang trọng và hiện đại với chất liệu gỗ tự nhiên sẽ mang đến cho bạn cảm giác trong không gian ấm cúng cùng người thân. Uống một ly nước ép ngồi tại căn phòng của mình bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thành Phố. Tất cả mỗi phòng đều đầy đủ trang thiết bị như tivi LCD, mini-bar, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, ... Tất cả các phòng tắm được trang bị bồn tắm, gương chống mờ và điện thoại. Các phòng suite còn có bồn tắm đứng, ban công và khu vực tiếp khách.

Không những thế khi bạn nghỉ dưỡng tại đây bạn có thể thưởng thức nhiều món ăn đặc sản địa phương. Và nhiều thực đơn Âu Á khác nhau sẽ mang lại cho bạn nhiều sự lựa chọn phong phú. Hãy có những kì nghỉ tuyệt vời để thư giãn cùng người thân của bạn .

*Vị trí
*
Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Huế, được liệt kê trong danh sách các di sản thế giới của UNESCO Di. Khách sạn được thiết kế thanh lịch và có vị trí lý tưởng cho việc kinh doanh hay giải trí, rất gần với các điểm tham nổi tiếng ngay Sông Hương.
Cách sân bay Phú Bài 12km - 15 phút đi xe
Cách nhà ga 4km - 5 phút đi xe

*Tiện nghi và Dịch vụ Khách sạn Romance*

    Bãi đậu xe ôtô tại khách sạn
    Máy fax
    Bar
    Máy in
    Bể bơi
    Máy photocopy
    Cho thuê xe
    Mở cửa 24g
    Đặt tour, vé máy bay, dịch vụ du lịch
    Nhà hàng khu ăn uống
    Dịch vụ thư kí
    Phòng họp hội nghị
    Đưa đón sân bay
    Thang máy
    Giải trí - Ẩm thực
    Trông giữ trẻ
    Giặt ủi
    Wifi / Internet miễn phí tại sảnh
    Khu vực gởi đồ đạc hành lí
    Wifi / Internet miễn phí trong phòng
    Massage
    Xông hơi

*GIÁ PHÒNG*

Giá áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2011



• Giá trên đã bao gồm thuế VAT, phí dịch vụ và ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

• Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ được miễn phí ( tối đa 01 trẻ trong 01 phòng).
• Trẻ từ 5 tuổi đến 11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ sẽ tính thêm 5 US$ phí ăn sáng mỗi ngày.
• Giá phòng được tính theo US$.

LOẠI PHÒNG & TIỆN NGHI PHÒNG
Khách sạn Romance Huế tự hào với 113 phòng ngủ sang trọng và hiện đại. Mỗi phòng được trang bị theo phong cách sang trọng và ấm cùng.

Điều hòa nhiệt độ
Tủ lạnh
Điện Thoại
Đầu đĩa DVD/CD
Máy sấy tóc
Két sắt trong phòng
Trà & Cafe
Tủ quần áo
Hoa quả miễn phí
Bàn ủi quần áo
Chuông báo cháy
Phòng tắm
Tivi
Truyền hình cáp/vệ tinh
Internet không dây
Áo choàng tắm
Quầy bar nhỏ
Bồn tắm
Đồng hồ báo thức
Nước đóng chai miễn phí
Ban công/sân
Dầu gội & kem đánh răng










*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## sacpin

Không có giá phòng hả bạn?

----------


## lehniemtin

bạn tham khảo giá phòng mới bổ sung thêm nhé!

----------


## vinhadc

Đến và tham khảo tại khách sạn chúng tôi! oscar hotel Saigon

----------

